

Sprint to offer unlimited data on iPhone 5? - Kavan
http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-09/sprint-is-said-to-plan-unlimited-data-with-iphone-5-to-stand-out-from-pack.html

======
Kavan
Love this comment: The plans may draw other customers because “people don’t
like bill shock,” he said. “Consumers will pay a premium for unlimited.”

So true. People will pay a premium to know that that is all they will ever
pay.

